# Litchfield 4.25 new owner help



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Just bought myself a CBA Litchfield 4.25 with the 102mm Litchfield exhaust. I've worked out how to select each map by using the Cruise buttons but can anyone tell me what each map does? Obviously I have 4 to choose from. It's been in map1 since I've bought it but didn't wanted to change until I actually know what each map is
Thanks Lee


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Welcome to GTR ownership.

Someone else can explain because it's Saturday night and I'm drunk. Off for a drive later in a Nismo. (On Asetto Corsa)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

surely the drunk advice is just to put it in map 4 and hold on?

I don't use ecutek so someone will have to confirm, but the lower maps are for 95 ron fuel / possibly pops n bang map.

Then map 3 will be 99 fuel. Map 4 99 ron fuel with Litchfield traction control / traction off. Some have this map 4 as race fuel map.

I'm not drunk, so you're right to check. And welcome by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2008)

Email them, they will send all the info, I have it but for stage 5 so it will be different


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Email them, they will send all the info, I have it but for stage 5 so it will be different


Thanks mate, I thought individual cases might be different. I have emailed them but obviously it's the weekend and I wanted to try it out tomorrow. I'm sure I won't damage anything but it would be nice to know exactly what I'm turning on.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Email them, they will send all the info, I have it but for stage 5 so it will be different


You can try buy they don't answer unless you look like easy money.


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

lee. said:


> Just bought myself a CBA Litchfield 4.25 with the 102mm Litchfield exhaust. I've worked out how to select each map by using the Cruise buttons but can anyone tell me what each map does? Obviously I have 4 to choose from. It's been in map1 since I've bought it but didn't wanted to change until I actually know what each map is
> Thanks Lee


Looks stunning, enjoy it 

Local, I'm Basingstoke. I'll keep an eye out


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

simGTR said:


> You can try buy they don't answer unless you look like easy money.


Well to be fair, I emailed just to check that the car had actually been modified by them before I bought the car and they got back to me next day to confirm. Surely a renowned company such as Litchfield needs to answer emails to customers/future customer's? 
I've got a stamp in my service book from knightracer too. Should I be worried? They definitely haven't replied to my messages


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

x8one said:


> Looks stunning, enjoy it
> 
> Local, I'm Basingstoke. I'll keep an eye out


Message me your reg and colour. I'll keep an eye out. I've seen a few local recently


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

lee. said:


> Message me your reg and colour. I'll keep an eye out. I've seen a few local recently


I've not got one yet, though poss looking at one tomorrow


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

x8one said:


> I've not got one yet, though poss looking at one tomorrow


Which one?


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

lee. said:


> Which one?



Black 59 plate in High Wycombe, currently on eBay

Did you get yours from Agusta?


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

x8one said:


> Black 59 plate in High Wycombe, currently on eBay
> 
> Did you get yours from Agusta?


Yes; PX'd my R8


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

Congrats, looks a really nice car. I called them an they never called me back haha

Love the red, looks sooo good


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

x8one said:


> Congrats, looks a really nice car. I called them an they never called me back haha
> 
> Love the red, looks sooo good


He was on holiday. Great bloke with some nice cars. Fingers crossed for you, the black one looks nice


----------



## x8one (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh ok cool.

Fingers crossed tomorrow goes well


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> surely the drunk advice is just to put it in map 4 and hold on?
> 
> I don't use ecutek so someone will have to confirm, but the lower maps are for 95 ron fuel / possibly pops n bang map.
> 
> ...


Mine are different to that, but it was mapped by ACSpeedtech.

1) Normal power
2) Normal power + pops & bangs
3) Normal power + rolling launch
4) Reduced power


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Mine are different to that, but it was mapped by ACSpeedtech.
> 
> 1) Normal power
> 2) Normal power + pops & bangs
> ...


Interesting, thankyou. I'm guessing you'd have to ask for pops and bangs?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

lee. said:


> Interesting, thankyou. I'm guessing you'd have to ask for pops and bangs?


Nope, that's just what they did for me. I've tried pops and bangs a couple of times but it does pop and bang a fair bit on the overrun anyway. I've never tried rolling launch (I suspect by the time I've remember what do to I will have run out of road !). I think you can limit the boost as well by fiddling with the up/down cruise in map 1. 

But I just leave it in map 1 and never touch it.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

lee. said:


> Just bought myself a CBA Litchfield 4.25 with the 102mm Litchfield exhaust. I've worked out how to select each map by using the Cruise buttons but can anyone tell me what each map does? Obviously I have 4 to choose from. It's been in map1 since I've bought it but didn't wanted to change until I actually know what each map is
> Thanks Lee


You're going to have a big surprise if you've only driven the car in map1 !! 

To adjust boost bring up the boost gauge and toggle the cruise accel switch up or down.

Details below are for version 5 Ecutek stage 4 by Litchfield.

Map 1 / 95 Octane Mode
• This changes the MFD Coolant gauge display to 95
• This mode is designed for day to day driving and improves fuel consumption on normal
unleaded fuel. It is always best to run the GTR on Super unleaded where possible but this
map will ensure that the ECU does not have to make too many adjustments.
• 95 Octane Mode Boost is adjustable between 0.5 and 1bar (7psi - 14psi)
• Special Features enabled are: Boost Off The Line, Pops & Bangs and Litchfield Traction
control in all VDC modes.

Map 2 / 97 Octane Mode
• This changes the MFD Coolant gauge display to 97/98
• Fuel, Ignition, Variable Valve timing and boost control has been optimised for 97 Octane Fuel
and again for 98 Octane.
• 97 & 98 Octane Mode Boost is adjustable between 0.5 and 1.2bar (7psi - 16psi)
• Race mode requires Super unleaded fuel 97/98 octane or above (BP Ultimate for example).
• Special Features enabled are: Boost Off The Line and Litchfield Traction control in all VDC
modes.

Map 3 / 99 Octane Mode
• This changes the MFD Coolant gauge display to 99
• Fuel, Ignition, Variable Valve timing and boost control has been optimised for 97 Octane Fuel
and again for 99 Octane. Designed for Shell V-Power and Tescos 99 Momentum.
• 99 Octane Mode Boost is adjustable between 0.5 and 1.3bar (7psi - 18psi)
• Requires Super unleaded fuel 99 octane or above.
• Because our calibrations have been carefully developed it will not cause any problems to
drive the car 100% of the time in 99 Octane mode on maximum boost as long as high quality
fuel is used.
• Boost profile will start at 1.2 bar before increasing to just under 1.3 bar in the mid-range
before dropping away to around 1.05bar at the red line.
• Special Features enabled are: Boost Off The Line, Rolling Anti Lag and Litchfield Traction
control in all VDC modes.

Map 4 / 100 Mode
• This map is exactly the same as Map 3 / 99 Octane however we have turned off the
Litchfield Traction control. This means if you would like to Drift the car or test the car
without and traction control interfering you can just switch the VDC button to off and it will
act as standard.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Boost Off The Line
BOTL is enabled in all maps and will generate a pre-set level of boost during the Launch mode to
help get the car started. This is particularly useful on big turbo cars or cars with additional grip from
sticky tyres. The is a balance between using too much Rev***8217;s and too much boost during launch,
practice and experience will help you find the sweet spot for the car and surface. Remember
Launching will take its toll on the drivetrain if used excessively.


Rolling Launch
This clever feature should only be used in controlled and safe environments as when activated it will
disable the Cruise Control.
The system is activated by getting up to the required speed then turning on the Cruise Control and
pressing set. The suspension also needs to be in R mode. At this point the car can only be
accelerated or slowed by using the Accel & Coast button on the steering wheel. It can be
deactivated by pressing Cancel. When you would like to enable the Rolling Launch Mode you fully
depress the accelerator which will build the pre-set amount of boost (for a maximum of 5 seconds)
but will maintain the vehicle speed. When you are ready to launch just press Cancel.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Litchfield Traction Control
This is our own Traction Control maps which work in conjunction with the Nissan VDC system. It can
also work on its own by switch the standard VDC position to Off. The LTC mode is switch off in Map
4 / 100.


Pops & Bangs
Map 95 has Pops & bangs enabled on the overrun but this should be used sparingly so as not to
damage the turbos. To get the loudest pops and bangs get the engine and exhaust hot and switch
into map 95. Accelerate with full throttle to over 3,000rpm then lift off and allow the car to coast
down through the revs, as the car is decelerating gentle go back onto the Accelerator just enough to
open the injectors again. This option is only really load on cars that have de-cat down pipes.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That should be enough info for now Lee!


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Trevgtr said:


> That should be enough info for now Lee!


Thankyou for the detailed response. Much appreciated. You say boost levels are adjustable in the first few maps, how is this adjusted? 
I filled up with BP ultimate on way home so I suppose I'm restricted to map3 for now


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

For pops and bangs, you put the suspension into R mode and use map 95. Just dab the throttle during deceleration.

Get a stock of exhaust gaskets.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

lee. said:


> Interesting, thankyou. I'm guessing you'd have to ask for pops and bangs?


Only if you wish to impress teenagers and damage your turbos and maybe have the car catch fire!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

lee. said:


> Thankyou for the detailed response. Much appreciated. You say boost levels are adjustable in the first few maps, how is this adjusted?
> I filled up with BP ultimate on way home so I suppose I'm restricted to map3 for now


With the car in appropriate map use the toggle speed button to up or down the boost on the guage, so when the white line goes to the end of guage it it is 1.5 bar for example, tuned cars it will disappear and come back up the other side, mine goes back up to 1 bar


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> With the car in appropriate map use the toggle speed button to up or down the boost on the guage, so when the white line goes to the end of guage it it is 1.5 bar for example, tuned cars it will disappear and come back up the other side, mine goes back up to 1 bar


Cheers buddy. Can't believe you're still around. LeeT from the mk4 supra forum. We used to have a right laugh at Santapod etc back in the day


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Only if you wish to impress teenagers and damage your turbos and maybe have the car catch fire!


Not interested in flames at all to be honest. I suppose it's just a bit of a gimmick.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

lee. said:


> Cheers buddy. Can't believe you're still around. LeeT from the mk4 supra forum. We used to have a right laugh at Santapod etc back in the day


Hey mate hows it going, Im still here no one managed to kill me off yet !!!:thumbsup:


----------

